

Brain structure differs in liberals, conservatives: study - evangineer
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5iISI7ifh-AjUE3ejyC1wQmwFrMFw?docId=CNG.61c886c438708471a9f4ea23070fa70c.3a1

======
anigbrowl
Relevant: a genome-wide analysis of liberal and conservative political
attitudes, suggesting a higher degree of heritability than previously thought.
Full text: <http://qssi.psu.edu/files/Hatemi.et.al.Linkage.JOP.2011.pdf>

------
evangineer
The abstract for the paper is here: [http://www.cell.com/current-
biology/abstract/S0960-9822(11)0...](http://www.cell.com/current-
biology/abstract/S0960-9822\(11\)00289-2)

